# Funniest forum thread ever... Poll



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nominations please for the funniest thread ever and runners up. Here's my favourite, taken in good spirit by the original poster who saw the funny side despite all the fun poking:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=156878

Any more classics?

EDIT: Well, these were the nominations. I forgot to add a vote poll :roll:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

This is one for sure.... still has me in tears.

Classic line to go with it "It certainly makes £500 look like a bargain..." :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=324244&hilit=flat+bottom+wheel


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I have to say, I don't think anyone will beat either of the above! Both timeless classics that cheer me up every time I see them! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

How to ruin a perfectly good car! That should be a new sticky!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol gave me some laughs for another otherwise rubbish afternoon lol I've not been on here long enough to know of any others

J
xx


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for both of those.

Just had a crap day at work, one of my best guys resigned and I won't be allowed to replace him, so everyone's got to work harder again.

Prefer the first one, but both cheered me up


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

GazandJan Thread - swingers and all....

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7887&p=94144&hilit=+swinger#p94144


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

viewtopic.php?t=402105


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> This is one for sure.... still has me in tears.
> 
> Classic line to go with it "It certainly makes £500 look like a bargain..." :lol:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=324244&hilit=flat+bottom+wheel


I've not seen that one before - absolutely hilarious!
The ignition key one will always stick in my mind as one of the greatest ever though - absolute classic, especially with all the photoshops.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mullum said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=402105


Can't believe your nominating your own thread :lol: 8) :wink:

Was funny though.

That steering wheel.










10/10 for effort though


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

In terms of real laughs, rather than mocking the afflicted - I think my thread wins hands down :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> GazandJan Thread - swingers and all....
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7887&p=94144&hilit=+swinger#p94144


Seconded!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I forgot to add a poll!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I was reading through the steering wheel thread, looking at the pictures thinking....

Good idea...
Oooo he's doing it properly then...
still looking good, wonder why this is funn...

           

WHAT THE!?!? WHY THE?!?! .....
......
.....
.....
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

NickG said:


> I was reading through the steering wheel thread, looking at the pictures thinking....
> 
> Good idea...
> Oooo he's doing it properly then...
> ...


Exactly my train I thought... It was looking good and then bang it all went so wrong! He took it on the chin though in fairness


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I think there should be a prize given to the winner with the highest votes. I'm torn between ignition man and steering wheel man, but have to say hats off and top respect to ignition mod man taking literally a lot of ribbing (and worse) on the chin 8)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm going to have to read these all now, as didn't see them 1st time round!


----------

